# [SOLVED] Domains



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a good website just to purchase a domain.

Thanks

R


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Domains*

Hi,

There are a lot of good websites out there but I would be interested in knowing what country you are from so that you won't have to spend too much money on a website from across the globe.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Domains*

Hi 

I am in Scotland.

R


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Domains*

I am going to ask some of the staff for some ideas as we have a worldwide staff here. Then get back to you.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Domains*

Ok Thanks for your help.

R


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Domains*

Scotland does not have a domain ie .sco as yet but there are plenty of places in the .co.uk https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w....,cf.osb&fp=5af2b362263a1430&biw=1280&bih=643 you just need to decide who offers the nearest to your preference


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Domains*

I am a UK resident. (Somerset) 

I have used www.oneandone.co.uk for some years - I have purchased several domains from them on behalf of clients. There is a domain availability facility so that you can see if your chosen domain is available.


----------



## cjdelphi (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Domains*



rmcmullen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good website just to purchase a domain.
> 
> ...


domain only? or domain /with/ hosting?..

$1.99 Cheap domain name registration - Buy domain names, Register now

is where i go to get out a "domain" name, but, if you're talking about hosting, then take your pick there's lots of them out there...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Domains*

Yeah that is not a uk based company though so may not suit


----------

